# 14 week old Siberian Husky puppy SR8 ( Peterlee )



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

SR8 Peterlee, sightings in Horden
14 week old Siberian Husky puppy with Blue eyes, mostly white with dark brown markings. Escaped the car in Peterlee but last seen in Horden.
NOT Microchipped
Date Lost: 17 Nov 2015










http://www.doglost.co.uk/dog-blog.php?dogId=94862#.VkyCL3bhCUm


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

How awful to lose such a young puppy. Hope he gets found.


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

I hope so too  I was out looking for him till around 10pm last night. Owners bought him yesterday, and lost him when they got home. Opened the car door and he bolted


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Oh no  poor love. Hope he is found quickly. Maybe he hid somewhere in all that awful wind last night (hope so).


----------

